# limited ingredient raw food?



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know of a frozen raw food that has limited ingredients for allergies? Or what protein source would be best?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Bravo raw has few ingredients but they only have a few proteins.
Bravo! Balance

Stella & Chewys now has some novel proteins like rabbit and pheasant.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

at my local holistic pet store there is a brand called "frenchies" it's homemade and is limited ingredients. not sure if it's a local company here in Maryland...

they list their ingredients online, very simple stuff. I once made it too.


----------

